# honda truck coming soon..



## mike31 (Jan 29, 2005)

http://autoshow.msn.com/as/article.aspx?xml=Honda&shw=autoshow2005&src=autoshow2005Coverage&GT1=5967


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 29, 2005)

WHY DIDN'T THEY MAKE IT IN A V-8?


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 29, 2005)

looks too much like an chevy avalanche , just as ugly too!


----------



## HT2 (Jan 30, 2005)

*I'm with "Bil"!!!!!!!*

Looks like that Chevy Avalanche......

Ugly as can be!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 30, 2005)

It looks like a neat truck.............for soccer mom's....


----------



## TurkeyProof (Jan 30, 2005)

*City Truck.*

I would not take that in the woods.


----------



## Hardy (Jan 30, 2005)

One thing for sure.....If Honda makes it there will be a line waiting to buy one. 

Not many companies can make a SUV that looks like this and still stay in business


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 31, 2005)

In a word....
UGLY


----------



## Scouter (Jan 31, 2005)

Hardy,  you said "One thing for sure.....If Honda makes it there will be a line waiting to buy one.

Not many companies can make a SUV that looks like this and still stay in business"   

You call that a SUV  !  Looks more like a blown up station wagion !


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 31, 2005)

I won't be in line for one.


----------



## HT2 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Hardy........*

Man there are a lot of them thangs (SUV's) on the road.....

Honda has the name and reputation, but that truck is "horrid" lookin'.....

But, they will get a lot of people to bite just because it's a Honda....


----------



## sgsjr (Jan 31, 2005)

NOT FOR ME!!!  I bought a Honda Pilot, 2003 model.  Drove it 18 months and 31000 miles and could not wait to get out of it.  These cars are NOT what they are hyped up to be!

Never again!


----------



## kzceh (Feb 1, 2005)

SJSJR I am curious, what was your main dislike of the Pilot? The reason I ask is I am looking to get one for my wife to haul the kids in.
Most reviews have been favorable for the Pilot.

Thanks for the information.

Hope this is not a "hi jack"


----------



## sgsjr (Feb 3, 2005)

My wife loved the pilot about 8 months.  She then complained that the steering was way too sensitive.  If she only slighltly twitched, the car would immediatly follow.  I have recently read on the internet about numerous problems with Honda Pilot steering, and there may be some recalls. do an internet search on "Honda Pilot complaints" and a bunch will come up about the pully coming off of the steering pump after a while.

She stated that you have to give it your constant attention in order to drive it.

Also, the seats in it are WAY to hard for a trip over 30 minutes.  For that much money they should have put in a little more padding.  It only got 18 miles per gallon for a vehicle that small.

The first set of tires only last 22000 miles with being rotated every 5000 miles.  The second set was showing signs of the same problem.  Once the tires got the slighest wear, the noise level in the cab shot up, VERY NOISEY!  The dealer stated it was a problem with the tires, go talk to them, the tire people said it was a problem with the design of the Honda, go talk to them.  So I was stuck with 22000 miles on 60000 mile tires and a noisy car.

It also has some interesting maintence issue, probably just petty but it had already made me mad.  The oil used is 5w20 and is hard to find generally.  It also uses 3 different size windshield wiper blades so you have to buy 3 oddball sets at the store spending $20.00 or get them at Honda for $40.00.

The rear seat air conditioning was only marginal.

Riding in the third row mad my youngest child car sick every time, always threw up.

One last thing, do not let down any of the back seat windows when riding down the road.  The design of the car will make the wind create sonic booms inside the vehicle and will cause severe pain to your ears.  When you test drive one, get it up to about 55 and let down the back windows.  Do this with the salesman in the car.

We traded, the first time in my life for a trade.  I usually drive them for 250000 and sell them cheap and just buy another.  I could not wait to get out of this overpriced-cheap built SUV.  I traded for a Chevy Tahoe, rides like a dream, get 19.7 miles per gallon, and has common windshield wipers.  My wife says the Tahoe is "much easier to drive."


----------



## sgsjr (Feb 3, 2005)

I ran up with another person who bought a pilot, drove it for 44 days and then traded it for a Tahoe.  She stated that was all she could take of it.


----------



## jeeptastic (Feb 3, 2005)

*Jeep Truck*

I am a Jeep freak. Did anyone see the new Gladiator that is a concept truck? I really hope they make that.   

http://trucks.about.com/od/conceptcars/ss/jeep_gladiator.htm


----------



## kzceh (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the first hand information. That is the kind of stuff that is hard to find sometimes.


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Feb 3, 2005)

someone should have asked the honda designers where was the foreman going to fit?dont think it was designed for us hunters.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 3, 2005)

*Green eyed monster*

You know, all the jealously expressed in this thread over my Avalanche is VERY unbecoming.  
I like this truck better.... http://www.jeep.com/autoshow/concept_cars/gladiator/

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Feb 4, 2005)

*Concept Vehicle.... My Butt -*



			
				jeeptastic said:
			
		

> I am a Jeep freak. Did anyone see the new Gladiator that is a concept truck? I really hope they make that.
> 
> http://trucks.about.com/od/conceptcars/ss/jeep_gladiator.htm



That "concept vehicle" looks JUST LIKE the old Willys pickup truck from the 50's/60's! (With a few modern "flashes" added.) My uncle had one of them.


----------



## sgsjr (Feb 4, 2005)

I would say that would be a sales winner!


----------



## Foxfire (Feb 4, 2005)

*Honda Truck*

Slug-Gunner is correct.  That is the Willys pickup, nothing new.

Foxfire


----------



## DSGB (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd like to have one of these!
Jeep Hurricane 

It has two (2) HEMI's!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 8, 2005)

DSGB said:
			
		

> I'd like to have one of these!
> Jeep Hurricane
> 
> It has two (2) HEMI's!


That is cool!    And I'm sure it's very 'affordable' too.     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 9, 2005)

yeah the honda truck only has like 8" ground clearance according to the specs


----------

